# Competition Time



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Photo competetion to win this watch :










The theme is "Watches in Nature". Take it any way you like.









Entries must be sent to me by next Sunday 17th. On Monday I will post the pictures for judging by the members.

If there are not more than 10 entries then the competition will be closed and void so get yer fingers out.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Fingers & nature.........

Sorry - smutty thoughts drifted in there


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Have you a link Roy?

I am still cannot see pics from certain people, including your goodself


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go Mark : http://www.rltwatches.com/3335022.jpg


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks, the links ok but I still can't see it









Thanks anyway.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Weird, are you with AOL Mark ?

The watch is a Vostok-Europe model 3335022 if that helps.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you gonna set up a seperate thread Ron, or should we e-mail you the pic?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron ?









Don't worry I get it all the time, Ron, Ray , Rox , it happens every other email.









Please just email me the pictures and I will set up another thread for voting when they are all in.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ron ?


Great name that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ron said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Ron ?
> ...


 Yeah but you would say that.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

ron said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Ron ?Â
> ...


 I agree it is a great name.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Entries must be sent to me by next Sunday 17th.


 Struth!









Only 7 days to prepare and submit my photo?









Mind you, if it was 7 weeks, it wouldn't make any differences


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Roy

Some questions.........

1. Is it one picture per member - or can you submit more than one? My preference would be you just submit your best one........but whatever









2. Any restrictions / guidelines as to size / resolution? Apart from the general thought that not everyone has Broadband? (yes, me for one...)

thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes just one picture Ron,

I would prefer the picture to be under 150K also if they are too big then I will reduce the size.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

watches in nature? wtf? OK I like it, haven't a clue what I'm gonna do yet, but I'm in!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I will have a go Ron, Ray , Rox , Roy who ever
















MIKE..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> Weird, are you with AOL Mark ?
> 
> The watch is a Vostok-Europe model 3335022 if that helps.


Thanks I know what it is now









No I dumped AOL, from advice, if memory serves me right, from certain people on this forum







I am using wanadoo Broadband that is when all my pc problems started







On the upside it is cheap, Â£17.99 per month for 1mb.

I don't know what it is, I can't see pics from you, Silver Hawk, PG, AlexR, Dapper and others







It is incredibly frustrating as I can't contribute more on the upper forums which leaves me with time on my hands to create chaos down below


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF, it must be your settings, i am with wanadoo broadband and dont have any trouble at all, i use windows 98, so not a new computer. fred.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

er...sorry Ron....








...er...Roy...







......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Rox?

That's not even a name! and the X is nowhere near the y, come to think of it neither is the n.

It's quite a joke in my family on who get's the funniest mis spelled name on junk mail

My Surname is Groom.

I've had Grim, Grime, Broom, Gloom, Croon, Crime, Green, amongst others.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

So are we going to get enough entries ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Roger, I can't wait to see it.

I'm pretty sure that there will be enough entries.


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

And me, not sure what though, but certainly something.....

Phil


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm pretty sure that there will be enough entries.


Not unless the weather improves









No chance of getting my camera out at the moment.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Watches in nature: why did you wait until the weather got really cold and wet for this one?














.

Count me in! Sure can't go as badly wrong as a dial design competition?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that there will be enough entries.
> ...


Can't you do it inside Paul or through a window,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll have to take my camera to work with me as working every day even sat and sun this week! I'll still get something though hopefully.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Can't you do it inside Paul or through a window,


hope this wont upset someones sensibilities???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> Count me in! Sure can't go as badly wrong as a dial design competition?


 Just seen this Pieter, it went ok.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > Can't you do it inside Paul or through a window,
> 
> 
> hope this wont upset someones sensibilities???


I did'nt mean anything by it. Wrong choice of words though.









I meant cant you take a photograph inside using, oh forget it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Wish I'd seen this topic before I killed the scorpion in my bedroom the other day. Texas:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Wish I'd seen this topic before I killed the scorpion in my bedroom the other day. Texas:


 Can't you find another ? , I know I'll shut up.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Worth a shot, definitely. Gawd knows what of though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

How many entries have you received Roy?









Only a few days to go









I wish I could think of something....and I wish it would stop raining....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have only had two pictures emailed me up to now. It's still early, three days to go.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I'd seen this topic before I killed the scorpion in my bedroom the other day. Texas:
> ...


 Yes, but


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have already sent my "official" entry to Roy,

So here's another idea that I had....just for fun......

Roger


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy this may seem like a dumb question but what is your e-mail address?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Ron,

It is : [email protected]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi y'all....Got back from the conference yesterday....Too knackerd to post or browse much last night....Looks like I got back just in time for the comp..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"Watches in Nature" mmm, thought about entering this one...

Picture taken last year but still have this Wittnauer Chrono Electric, Roy







.... and I still have the wife as well


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Compliment your wife on her fine breasts Hawky but I feel your pic is a blatant rip off of my earlier work.























I actually entered this into Roys first photo competition but received no votes so I haven't bothered since.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I must have missed the first competion...how many have you had Roy?









But "No Votes" is good. I also got no votes last time and yet my photo was clearly the best? Go figure.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> but still have this Wittnauer Chrono Electric, Roy


Grrrrr, do you have to keep saying that?

























Actually just found one in working condition. Paid far too much, however.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Hows the entries going? Just spent all afternoon trying to get it right









Given up now! and sent it to you. So let's hope you have enough entries









MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Mike, yours was the tenth so we will have enough to go ahead.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thank you Mike, yours was the tenth so we will have enough to go ahead.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

17 Entries up to now and still time for more.....................


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

mines been sent


----------

